
The implications of low-code and no-code for developers - aurelianito
https://www.zdnet.com/article/is-software-now-everybodys-job-the-implications-of-low-code-and-no-code-for-developers/
======
non-entity
Sure maybe some people will be able to throw a "working" line of business app
together, but if you're giving these tools to people who lack any form an
analytical or critical thinking skills its going to be hell. I've about pulled
my hair out trying to use some Microsoft PowerApps creations at my company.

